
Ask HN: Do you know a less distracting Slack alternative? - bithavoc
I’ve managed to control the impulse of checking my email every 5 minutes but slack is still interrupts me one way or the other, I kinda want to switch the team to a less distracting alternative. Suggestions?
======
welly
It sounds to me less like a problem with the technology but more with your
habits and self discipline.

If Slack is interrupting you then why not just close it? And don't open it
until you actually need it.

Another alternative will only distract you in the same way, surely.

------
mbellotti
I really like Zulip ([https://zulipchat.com/](https://zulipchat.com/)) because
it enforces threading of conversations which makes them so much easier to
sort, mute, follow up with after the fact.

------
vikp
We moved to Twist ([https://twistapp.com](https://twistapp.com)) a few months
ago after having similar issues with Slack. Twist is more forum-like, so you
avoid the "I have to jump in now" feeling that a continuous chat stream gives
you.

------
katelynsk
I think Telegram ([https://telegram.org/](https://telegram.org/)) is quite
convenient for communication within a team, however, it is not such the
workflow-oriented software as Slack is.

------
Jugurtha
You can play with settings and see what works best for you. I don't get
notifications and only read messages when I'm done doing my stuff or when I'm
about to message a coworker.

------
cristobal23
Once I figured out how to mute @here and @channel, I regained sanity.

------
mehly
Have you tried disabling alerts, setting your status to "away" and managing
that source of distraction?

------
vinylkey
Can you turn off your Slack notifications? Gitter and Discord exist, but
they're not any less distracting.

------
gerenuk
Have a look at Stride by Atlassian

